# Survivalist Board



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

They’re a little tense and power mad there aren’t they?

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Dunno; never been there.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Are you two-timing us?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I just popped over after lurking for a while and put my 2 cents into a convo only to be told I was wrong and then Wikipedia-ed into submission. 
Once Alpha poster felt he had the upper hand all my replies were met with derision. Oh well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Are you two-timing us?


Even if you're on a diet you can still look in the sweet shop.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

But at least I learnt from Survivalist Board that you cannot excrete iron. In fact you don’t need iron if you aren’t female or bleed a lot. 

I’m not walking near any magnets anymore then. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> They're a little tense and power mad there aren't they?
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a tad. That was the first board I ever joined. Their attitude power mad mods made me seek out this forum. I still visit occasionally but just to mess with idiots. My username their is TRyan. Say hello next time!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Just a tad. That was the first board I ever joined. Their attitude power mad mods made me seek out this forum. I still visit occasionally but just to mess with idiots. My username their is TRyan. Say hello next time!


I will. They're not friendly though.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Survivalist board sucks. I did not spend much time there before I searched elsewhere.


fangfarrier said:


> They're a little tense and power mad there aren't they?
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

If you so much as suggest anything other than a AR15, MREs and tampons for plugging bullet holes, they deem you an idiot.

They do make for some amusing reading though.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I myself was suspended there... I don't know how you guys can stand me.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I’ve been a member there for years. Got somewhere around 5,000 posts but haven’t posted much at all in several years.
Same screen name as here.
If I do post, it’s generally in the weapons sections.
The mods over there have “issues”, that’s for sure.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Its too big, too much controversy, too many idiots and management out of control. No thanks!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

used to be a major contributor over there - don't even peek in there much anymore - the SB was turned over to the moderators and it went to TOTAL hell >>>> left entirely when the worst MFing bastard poster was made a moderator ...


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> used to be a major contributor over there - don't even peek in there much anymore - the SB was turned over to the moderators and it went to TOTAL hell >>>> left entirely when the worst MFing bastard poster was made a moderator ...


Oh. Name names. Here's one who got my back up right away.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just once? Pfft. I can't tell you how many times I was suspended.


StratMaster said:


> I myself was suspended there... I don't know how you guys can stand me.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Oh. Name names. Here's one who got my back up right away.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


you being from Scotland was an immediate target ...


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I read that a "normal" person doesn't need iron in their diet as you don't excrete it, women need it frequently and you get iron from coffee.

I disagreed.

I was then Wikipediaed and told that the blood tech who "did this for real" knew more about the real world than "those academics in university ".

I disagreed.

The very next day the BBC published an article on iron metabolism from an unnamed academic which specifically pointed out coffee reduced the uptake of iron.

My, what a coincidence. 

I published a link in the thread and was told I was off topic.

But I still didn't get banned.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> I published a link in the thread and was told I was off topic.
> But I still didn't get banned.


They must have lightened up a tad, that should have been worth a 5 day vacation. I don't go there any more after a 3 month vacation.

*Rancher*


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I was booted for suggesting that a certain mod should ban himself for a week to chill out... and then I logged out and used his username to log in using a password of jerkface...I think it locked him out for too many failed attempts... HA AH AH AHA anyway, I am banned there for life he thought I was trying to hack his account... I was just being funny


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> ... and then I logged out and used his username to log in using a password of jerkface...I think it locked him out for too many failed attempts...


Hmm what was the email for Denton and Sas' show? Imagine the podcast where they blame each other!!

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

This right here is the best forum prepper/survivalist forum. You guys all make it the best.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> This right here is the best forum prepper/survivalist forum. You guys all make it the best.


And it wouldn't be this great if it weren't for the mods and admin.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And it wouldn't be this great if it weren't for the mods and admin.


Ahhh shucks!

Now off your keasters and back to shoveling coal or it gets the whip again.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Ahhh shucks!
> 
> Now off your keasters and back to shoveling coal or it gets the whip again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wait. What? Shoveling coal? I'm on the giant hamster wheel this week, boss. Now you want me to shovel coal too?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And it wouldn't be this great if it weren't for the mods and admin.


Cheers... At your service!


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

Anarchy!!!!!!


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

I would agree if they gave me back all my posts.
Oh yeah, and that I would not have to sign in each time that I log on!!


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I joined there the same time as here. Haven't even looked at SF in weeks, PF ROCK's!!!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Tango2X said:


> I would agree if they gave me back all my posts.
> Oh yeah, and that I would not have to sign in each time that I log on!!


Cricket did it! :devil:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I was booted for suggesting that a certain mod should ban himself for a week to chill out... and then I logged out and used his username to log in using a password of jerkface...I think it locked him out for too many failed attempts... HA AH AH AHA anyway, I am banned there for life he thought I was trying to hack his account... I was just being funny


I most certainly hope some wise guy doesn't try to duplicate this act of vengeance elsewhere on multiple accounts! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I most certainly hope some wise guy doesn't try to duplicate this act of vengeance elsewhere on multiple accounts! :tango_face_wink:


Ha! Maine has a brilliant plan there for a slight annoyance to the victim. Why did I never think of that tooooo funny!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I was booted for suggesting that a certain mod should ban himself for a week to chill out... and then I logged out and used his username to log in using a password of jerkface...I think it locked him out for too many failed attempts... HA AH AH AHA anyway, I am banned there for life he thought I was trying to hack his account... I was just being funny


That's funny, I'm going to try it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

There are quite a few jackwagons on there. I post occasionally on there, but I refuse to get in to an argument with anyone on there. They have quite a few "prepper gods" and most are there only to stir things up.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

JafoDawg said:


> jackwagons


I thought I was the only one that used that term.


----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I thought I was the only one that used that term.


No, Even us here on the East Coast have our share of JACKWAGONS!


----------

